# Cedar ties for outdoors, do you treat them?



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

If you're using cedar ties for outdoor use, do you treat them with something, or just use them as is. My ties will be 3/4s inch by 1 inch by 10 inches. I have a few cut from a board to try out, but I wanted to know if it would be better to treat them or if it doesn't really matter with cedar.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Amber, I've heard that the older growth cedar tends to hold up better than the younger cedar (particularly when left untreated). I've had quite a few out side for about a year of New Hampshire weather with only a change of color to be noted. I left them untreated because I wanted to avoid breathing in the chemicals in the stain products, plus cedar smells so nice! I'm really not concerned about the risk of the ties rotting too quickly as i have them laid out on crushed stone to help encourage draining. Besides, the investment in time and $ is not so great that i would not enjoy doing some ongoing maintainence. I bought my ties in custom sizes from Northwest Precision Lumber.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------

